

Ask HN: What antihuman design have you seen in a computer? - github-cat

While I was reading a post about anti-human keyboard design at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.pixelstech.net&#x2F;topic&#x2F;128-What-antihuman-design-have-you-seen-in-a-keyboard, I was thinking a more broader question. What anti-human computer design have you seen? Here for computer design I mean hardware design, interface design, peripheral design etc.
======
github-cat
First I share one story heard from my friend.

He was working for UBS at the moment where the employee needs to insert a
security card into the laptop in order to login to the computer. But
unfortunately the card reader was put just under the CD drive. And there are
two slots: one for CD drive and the other for the card reader.

Frequently employees insert the card into the slot where usually a CD should
be inserted and the employee has no choice but to call the IT help desk.

Luckily we don't have CD drive any more in many laptops.

